# Egyptian tortoise baby - Where can I get one?



## Bob Jim

Hey guys, in my search for a small sized tortoise (at least one that stays small for a long time) I think I've finally found the one. However, I understand that they're very hard to obtain. I live in Queens NYC and I'm willing to drive 30-40 miles if necessary, but does anyone know of a breeder or some reptile store nearby that sells this animal?


----------



## WithLisa

Sorry I can't help you with that, but for example Tunisian tortoises are also quite small. 
Most Western Hermanns are not that big either and they can stay small for a long time if you grow them slowly and let them hibernate. My Eastern Hermanns (the bigger subspecies) will be two years old in August and weigh 50-60g now. 

I just want to add that small size doesn't mean they are satiesfied with a small enclosure, Egyptians are a very active species and need lots of space!


----------



## Bob Jim

Thank you for the response! Yea, I'm really looking for something that's doesn't need a huge amount of space and stays small for as long as possible. Those are all great options. The hard part is trying to find a place that sells these guys!


----------



## JoesMum

Hello 

Have you read our Beginner Mistakes guide? It's a good start to tortoise keeping 

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/


----------



## Yvonne G

Don't let a tortoise's small size fool you. The small ones require a very large space too. Tortoises are not domesticated and they are hard-wired to wander over great distances in search of food. When you confine them to a small space it is quite stressful for them and they spend a lot of time digging in the corner and pacing the walls.


----------



## dmmj

how small of a space are we talking about?


----------



## bouaboua

I'm also looking for one...


----------



## Bob Jim

Wow, it seems like everyone here is concerned about the space. I honestly had no idea how important it was before coming here -- thank you for letting me know! If it's better for the animal's wellbeing, I'll definitely purchase a larger enclosure than the one I had planned. Now, I found this site called my turtle store .com and they sell baby Hermann's tortoises for $217.88 (little extra for a hydration pack and food). Is that site okay to purchase from, and do you think the prices are decent for this species? Also, exactly how large do Hermann's tortoises get (and do they grow very fast?).


----------



## JoesMum

Growth rates depend on diet and environment- there's no saying

What on earth is a 'hydration pack' and what do they sell you as food?

A Hermann's is a grassland tort. It's diet is low protein and low sugar - leafy greens. 

They cannot process sugars properly - it causes kidney problems - so fruit, carrot, tomato and bell pepper should be fed only occasionally. 

They eat no animal protein and high protein veg like beans and peas should not be fed either. 

As for hydration, a terracotta plant saucer makes the perfect water bowl. Pet stores try to sell you reptile bowls which are not suitable as their steep sides are a tipping hazard. 

On top of that a high sided bowl that is not see-through is needed so you can soak your tort. Again that's nothing special.


----------



## Sara G.

Personally I'd buy from a breeder or someone you can at least talk to-if not physically see for yourself-how the babies are raised.
I've read too many horror stories where hatchlings die because of how they were initially brought up. 

How much space do you have available for a tort? That might make it easier with what kinda tort you're looking to get.


----------



## WithLisa

I had a look at their website. It doesn't even say which subspecies they are offering and the picture shows a badly pyramided Greek instead of a Hermanns... I wouldn't order from them (at least not a tortoise).


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Hi Bob


Why not buy your tort through the TFO ? All the help is free here ! And it's great and proven advise . 
I got my Egypations from Texas 4 baby's cost 1400.00 dollars about 4-5 years ago .


----------



## spud's_mum

Bob Jim said:


> Wow, it seems like everyone here is concerned about the space. I honestly had no idea how important it was before coming here -- thank you for letting me know! If it's better for the animal's wellbeing, I'll definitely purchase a larger enclosure than the one I had planned. Now, I found this site called my turtle store .com and they sell baby Hermann's tortoises for $217.88 (little extra for a hydration pack and food). Is that site okay to purchase from, and do you think the prices are decent for this species? Also, exactly how large do Hermann's tortoises get (and do they grow very fast?).


Hello. 
I have a hermanns tort named Spud.
I think that $217 is quite expensive. I'm In the uk and Spud was around £110 which I believe works out $157
Just for an idea of the growth here are some comparisons of when I got him, and a year later. (He was 5 weeks old when I got him) but like others said, they all have different growth rates.


----------



## WithLisa

spudthetortoise said:


> I think that $217 is quite expensive. I'm In the uk and Spud was around £110 which I believe works out $157


I'm always astonished about prices in other countries... 
50$ would be normal over here (I've already seen offers for under 35$), maybe a little more for Western Hermanns.


----------



## spud's_mum

WithLisa said:


> I'm always astonished about prices in other countries...
> 50$ would be normal over here (I've already seen offers for under 35$), maybe a little more for Western Hermanns.


Wow!
That's cheap


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

You can find " cheap " all around the world that nice old lady that has had her tort for 10-15 years and has been feeding it dog food and peas the hold 10-15 years . And her tort laided some eggs and 2-3 hatched . So she is selling them for $35.00 or $50.00 . And now you wander why your baby will not eat or walks funny ?


----------



## spud's_mum

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> You can find " cheap " all around the world that nice old lady that has had her tort for 10-15 years and has been feeding it dog food and peas the hold 10-15 years . And her tort laided some eggs and 2-3 hatched . So she is selling them for $35.00 or $50.00 . And now you wander why your baby will not eat or walks funny ?


That's why I like to buy from breeders.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

spudthetortoise said:


> That's why I like to buy from breeders.


I wish I could get people to buy from TFO members . I don't like the term " breeders " everybody calls them selves " Breeders . And if someone's computer goes down someone else at the TFO will help and it's free and they aren't doing it to sell you something ! They do it because they love torts !


----------



## spud's_mum

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I wish I could get people to buy from TFO members . I don't like the term " breeders " everybody calls them selves " Breeders . And if someone's computer goes down someone else at the TFO will help and it's free and they aren't doing it to sell you something ! They do it because they love torts !


When I say breeders I mean we'll known people. I didn't know about the TFO when I got Spud but if I ever get another tortoise, then I will definitely get one from here


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

spudthetortoise said:


> When I say breeders I mean we'll known people. I didn't know about the TFO when I got Spud but if I ever get another tortoise, then I will definitely get one from here


Torts are addicting so there is still time


----------



## spud's_mum

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Torts are addicting so there is still time


My parents say no more. Maybe when I move out  I'm happy with my little Spud though


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

spudthetortoise said:


> My parents say no more. Maybe when I move out  I'm happy with my little Spud though


See your thinking about MORE !


----------



## Zer0evil

I too was looking for an Egyptian tortoise but good lord, why are they $1400??? Yuck.


----------



## Daniel Torres

I am currently bouncing back between a three toed Box and a Hermann's... but I have done some research on the Egyptian and have found a few online but the price is pretty high. If someone knows a Texas Breeder I can get in contact with for either 3 species, I would greatly appreciate it. For the Box, I found a Texas Adoption option and am in the process of building my outdoor habitat. It should be well suited for all 3 species but the Box will need a bigger water source to crawl into. So Until I decide which one I go with, I wont dig out my small 2 foot water pool.


----------



## Greanie

I am also looking for this tortoise as well. And would like to find a breeder near or in Texas.

Im interested in the conservation of this tort and would love to be part of that effort.


John


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Greanie said:


> I am also looking for this tortoise as well. And would like to find a breeder near or in Texas.
> 
> Im interested in the conservation of this tort and would love to be part of that effort.
> 
> 
> John


Hello John


----------



## Greanie

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Hello John
> View attachment 213086



Thank you sir!


----------



## KevinGG

GBtortoises has some nice Western Hermanns (smallest subspecies of Hermanns) in the For Sale section. Pretty sure he got the parents from Garden State Tortoise (the owner is perhaps the foremost authority on Hermanns tortoises).


----------



## Yvonne G

Zer0evil said:


> I too was looking for an Egyptian tortoise but good lord, why are they $1400??? Yuck.



. . . because they are rare and hard to breed/raise


----------



## KevinGG

You can get Egyptian hatchlings for around 500 bucks usually. Adults of any species cost considerable amounts.


----------



## Greanie

KevinGG said:


> You can get Egyptian hatchlings for around 500 bucks usually. Adults of any species cost considerable amounts.



Have you seen any places selling these? Or Breeders?
Im very interested and would love to work with this breed.

-John T


----------



## KevinGG

Greanie said:


> Have you seen any places selling these? Or Breeders?
> Im very interested and would love to work with this breed.
> 
> -John T



You'll find some if you look at the Classifieds daily. Might take a long time, but you'll find them. I've seen them for sale many times. Fauna Classifieds and the FB turtle Classifieds are my favorite. Kingsnake is okay too. 

I know Chris Leone at Garden State Tortoise has a big group that has produced. Not sure if he makes them available to the public. You might shoot him an email. You can find his contact info on the Garden State site.


----------



## Greanie

Thanks for the feedback, Im gonna do some digging.


----------

